# [mail/php] Envoyer mail depuis php

## NiQoZ

Bonjour à tous. 

Voila mon problème: Je voudrai envoyer des mails depuis l'interpreteur php avec la fonction mail().

Mais je pense que mon MTA n'est pas corectement renseigné. 

J'utilise sendmail-8.13.4, mais peut être est-ce trop complexe pour juste envoyer de simples mails (j'ai essayé ssmtp mais il ne fonctionne pas non plus) ?

Voici ce que me dit sendmail lorsque j'invoque la fonction php mail():

```

Apr 18 12:43:19 niqostation sendmail[24596]: j3IAhIwK024596: to=niqoz@wanadoo.fr, ctladdr=apache (81/81), delay=00:00:01, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30161, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Connection refused by [127.0.0.1]

```

Je suis debutant sous linux et plus particulièrement avec les serveurs de mails...

Visiblement c'est un problème d'autorisation mais où donc ??

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

----------

## ultrabug

Que te donne un netstat -a plz ?

----------

## NiQoZ

Voila le netstat -a :

```

gnoniqoz@niqostation ~/Medias $ netstat -a

Connexions Internet actives (serveurs et établies)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Adresse locale          Adresse distante        Etat

tcp        0      0 *:nfs                   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:32770                 *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:32771                 *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:5801                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:submission            *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:5901                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:http                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:10000                 *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:6001                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:7634                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:883                   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:ipp                   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:postgresql            *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:3128                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 localhost:x11-ssh       *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 localhost:6011          *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 localhost:6012          *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:798                   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:56205 lns-vlq-23-lyo-82-:4662 FIN_WAIT1

tcp        1     92 ADijon-151-1-4-50:55789 lns-vlq-23-lyo-82-:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        0      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:57281 ANice-252-1-48-75.:4662 FIN_WAIT1

tcp        0      0 localhost:49391         localhost:49390         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:49390         localhost:49391         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:49393         localhost:49392         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:49392         localhost:49393         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:49395         localhost:49394         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:49394         localhost:49395         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:49397         localhost:49396         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:49396         localhost:49397         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:49399         localhost:49398         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:49398         localhost:49399         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:49401         localhost:49400         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:49400         localhost:49401         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:49403         localhost:49402         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:49402         localhost:49403         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:x11-ssh       localhost:35152         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:x11-ssh       localhost:34911         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:x11-ssh       localhost:52340         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:x11-ssh       localhost:52347         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:58843         localhost:6011          ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:6011          localhost:38321         ESTABLISHED

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:33239 dyn-83-157-254-127:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:32845 dyn-83-157-254-127:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:58605 238.235.99-84.rev.:4552 LAST_ACK

tcp        0      0 localhost:52340         localhost:x11-ssh       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 localhost:52347         localhost:x11-ssh       ESTABLISHED

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:59763 238.235.99-84.rev.:4552 LAST_ACK

tcp        0      1 ADijon-151-1-27-1:49406 conflans-1-82-227-:6881 FIN_WAIT1

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:60366 dyn-83-157-254-127:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:60259 dyn-83-157-254-127:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:59572 dyn-83-157-254-127:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:58645 lns-vlq-3-ren-82-2:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:58272 dyn-83-157-254-127:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:58000 dyn-83-157-254-127:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:57902 dyn-83-157-254-127:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:57531 dyn-83-157-254-127:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:59385 dyn-83-157-254-127:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        0      0 localhost:6011          localhost:58843         ESTABLISHED

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:59267 dyn-83-157-254-127:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:58700 dyn-83-157-254-127:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        0      0 localhost:x11-ssh       localhost:35019         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 ADijon-151-1-4-50.:4662 ALagny-151-1-7-154:3353 TIME_WAIT

tcp        0     53 ADijon-151-1-4-50.:4662 lns-vlq-30-str-82-:3355 FIN_WAIT1

tcp        0      0 localhost:38321         localhost:6011          ESTABLISHED

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:55829 dyn-83-157-254-127:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        0      0 localhost:35019         localhost:x11-ssh       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0   1724 localhost:34911         localhost:x11-ssh       ESTABLISHED

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:55546 dyn-83-157-254-127:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        0      0 localhost:35152         localhost:x11-ssh       ESTABLISHED

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:57253 dyn-83-157-254-127:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:57057 dyn-83-157-254-127:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:56417 dyn-83-157-254-127:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1     23 ADijon-151-1-4-50:57068 lns-vlq-41-str-82-:4662 CLOSING

tcp        0      0 niqostation.homelin:ssh 192.168.1.243:1025      ESTABLISHED

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:56618 bondy-1-81-57-147-:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:56594 bondy-1-81-57-147-:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:56574 bondy-1-81-57-147-:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:56478 bondy-1-81-57-147-:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:55630 bondy-1-81-57-147-:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        0      0 niqostation.homeli:5901 192.168.1.243:4113      ESTABLISHED

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:55516 bondy-1-81-57-147-:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:55353 bondy-1-81-57-147-:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        0      0 niqostation.homeli:3128 192.168.1.243:1793      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 niqostation.homeli:3128 192.168.1.243:1792      ESTABLISHED

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-21:58630 AMontpellier-252-1:6936 LAST_ACK

tcp        0      0 niqostation.homelin:ssh 192.168.1.243:4145      ESTABLISHED

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:59254 bondy-1-81-57-147-:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:59098 bondy-1-81-57-147-:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:58986 bondy-1-81-57-147-:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:58290 bondy-1-81-57-147-:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:57788 bondy-1-81-57-147-:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:33236 bondy-1-81-57-147-:4662 LAST_ACK

tcp        0      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:56909 lns-vlq-21-:compressnet FIN_WAIT1

tcp        0      0 niqostation.homelin:ssh 192.168.1.243:3186      ESTABLISHED

tcp        1      1 ADijon-151-1-4-50:57746 lns-th2-4-idf-82-2:7629 LAST_ACK

tcp        0      0 niqostation.homeli:3128 192.168.1.243:hello     TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 niqostation.homeli:3128 192.168.1.243:1791      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      1 ADijon-151-1-27-1:42929 ip-32.net-82-216-1:6882 FIN_WAIT1

tcp        0      0 niqostation.homeli:3128 192.168.1.243:1790      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 niqostation.homelin:883 192.168.1.243:1022      ESTABLISHED

udp        0      0 *:32768                 *:*

udp        0      0 *:nfs                   *:*

udp        0      0 *:32770                 *:*

udp        0      0 *:780                   *:*

udp        0      0 *:10000                 *:*

udp        0      0 *:795                   *:*

udp        0      0 *:33197                 *:*

udp        0      0 *:icpv2                 *:*

udp        0      0 localhost:33374         localhost:33374         ESTABLISHED

udp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*

udp        0      0 *:ipp                   *:*

udp        0      0 niqostation.homelin:ntp *:*

udp        0      0 localhost:ntp           *:*

udp        0      0 *:ntp                   *:*

raw      360      0 *:tcp                   *:*                     7

raw      360      0 *:tcp                   *:*                     7

raw        0      0 *:udp                   *:*                     7

Sockets du domaine UNIX actives(serveurs et établies)

Proto RefCpt Indicatrs   Type       Etat          I-Node Chemin

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     15088  /tmp/.ICE-unix/7887

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     2135639 /dev/log

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     2990536 /var/run/cgisock

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     11469  /tmp/.font-unix/fs-1

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     5687960 /home/gnoniqoz/.kde3.4/socket-niqostation/kdeinit-localhost:10

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     2992405 /tmp/.s.PGSQL.5432

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     13962  /home/gnoniqoz/.kde3.4/socket-niqostation/klauncherjKdwCb.slave-socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     12404  /var/run/xdmctl/dmctl/socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     12413  /var/run/xdmctl/dmctl-:0/socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     17800  /tmp/orbit-gnoniqoz/linc-1f98-0-30831f8360252

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     13831  /home/gnoniqoz/.kde3.4/socket-niqostation/kdeinit__1

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     13511  /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9049   /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     13870  /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop7864-1113575991

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     421741 /tmp/orbit-gnoniqoz/linc-2d9e-0-6805756b40ca

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     13849  /home/gnoniqoz/.kde3.4/socket-niqostation/kdeinit-:1

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9234   /var/run/ptal-mlcd/usb:hp_LaserJet_1012

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     12409  /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     5687995 /home/gnoniqoz/.kde3.4/socket-niqostation/klauncherGzy1Sa.slave-socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     5687966 /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop24813-1113815909

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     5687958 /home/gnoniqoz/.kde3.4/socket-niqostation/kdeinit_localhost_10

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5938985 /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5938984

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5938978 /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5938974

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5802374

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5802373

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5770631 /home/gnoniqoz/.kde3.4/socket-niqostation/klauncherGzy1Sa.slave-socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5770630

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5735281 /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop24813-1113815909

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5735280

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5688246 /tmp/.famUKK1N0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5688244

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5688187 /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop24813-1113815909

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5688186

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5688035 /tmp/.famlxdKKY

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5688034

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5688006 /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop24813-1113815909

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5688005

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5687987 /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop24813-1113815909

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5687986

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5687982

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5687981

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5687252

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5687251

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5560645 /home/gnoniqoz/.kde3.4/socket-niqostation/klauncherjKdwCb.slave-socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      5560642

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      3960951 /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      3960950

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      3354689

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      3354688

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      3354687

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      3354686

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      3354685

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      3354684

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      723286 /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      723284

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      421744 /tmp/orbit-gnoniqoz/linc-2d9e-0-6805756b40ca

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      421743

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      421740 /tmp/orbit-gnoniqoz/linc-1f98-0-30831f8360252

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      421739

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      421726 /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      421725

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      418063 /tmp/.ICE-unix/7887

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      418062

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      418061 /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      418060

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      418057 /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop7864-1113575991

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      418056

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      406843 /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      406842

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      140425 /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      140424

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      29400  /tmp/.ICE-unix/7887

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      29399

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      29398  /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      29397

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      29394  /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop7864-1113575991

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      29393

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      17795  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      17794

unix  6      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      16096  /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      16095

unix  5      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15618  /tmp/.ICE-unix/7887

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15617

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15546  /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop7864-1113575991

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15545

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15544  /tmp/.famUgNtGS

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15542

unix  447    [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15535  /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15534

unix  5      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15525  /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop7864-1113575991

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15524

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15478  /tmp/.ICE-unix/7887

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15477

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15422  /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15421

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15420  /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop7864-1113575991

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15419

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15360  /tmp/.ICE-unix/7887

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15359

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15358  /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15357

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15356  /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop7864-1113575991

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15355

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15320  /tmp/.fam4ABDEE

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15319

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15232  /tmp/.ICE-unix/7887

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15231

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15228  /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15227

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15226  /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop7864-1113575991

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15225

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15187  /tmp/.ICE-unix/7887

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15186

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15183  /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop7864-1113575991

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15182

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15119  /tmp/.ICE-unix/7887

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15118

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15117  /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15116

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15079  /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop7864-1113575991

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15078

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15073  /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15072

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15066  /home/gnoniqoz/.kde3.4/socket-niqostation/kdeinit__1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15065

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15032  /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop7864-1113575991

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      15031

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      14840  /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      14839

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      14838  /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop7864-1113575991

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      14837

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      14727  /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      14726

unix  7      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      14633  /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      14632

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      14427  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      14426

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      14120  /tmp/.famkpxtEt

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      14119

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      14024  /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      14023

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      14022  /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop7864-1113575991

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      14021

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      13956  /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop7864-1113575991

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      13955

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      13929

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      13928

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      12491  /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      12490

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      12483  /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      12419

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      11463  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      11462

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      11291  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      11290

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      11225  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      11224

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      10924  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      10923

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      10221  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      10220

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      10149  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      10148

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      9899   /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      9898

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      9874

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      9873

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      9441   /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      9440

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      9306   /var/run/ptal-mlcd/usb:hp_LaserJet_1012

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      9239   /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      9238

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      9232   /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTE      9231

```

----------

## ultrabug

```
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN 
```

D'après ca, ton service d'envoi de mail fonctionne et écoute correctement au moins, reste a voir sa configuration...

Tu utilises xinetd ?

----------

## NiQoZ

Merci de donner de ton temp

Je n'utilise pas xinetd... Faut t'il l'installer ?

Voici le log de sendmail:

/var/log/mail.info quan je lance la fonction mail() de PHP

```

Apr 18 13:54:06 niqostation sendmail[27323]: j3IBs1Al027323: to=root, delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=31350, relay=[127.0.0.1], dsn=5.0.0, stat=Service unavailable

```

----------

## ultrabug

Euh et tu as mis quoi en config de ton php.ini au sujet du smtp ?

----------

## NiQoZ

Rien du tout car visiblement la valeur par default apelle sendmail -t -i ??? 

et si j'essaye depuis webmin c'est pareil toujours stat=Service unavailable 

Voici la partie mail du php.ini:

```

[mail function]

; For Win32 only.

SMTP = localhost

smtp_port = 25

; For Win32 only.

;sendmail_from = me@example.com

; For Unix only.  You may supply arguments as well (default: "sendmail -t -i").

;sendmail_path =

```

----------

## ultrabug

```
; For Unix only.  You may supply arguments as well (default: "sendmail -t -i").

;sendmail_path = 
```

Faut peut etre lui renseigner ca ?

A mon avis tu devrais avoir un truc du genre (sans le point virgule) :

```
sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i
```

----------

## NiQoZ

C'est fait et c'est toujours pareil... mais à mon avis c'était déja bon car le log donne une trace à chaque envoi

```

Apr 18 13:54:06 niqostation sendmail[27323]: j3IBs1Al027323: to=root, delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=31350, relay=[127.0.0.1], dsn=5.0.0, stat=Service unavailable 

```

Mais il doit y avoir autre chose qui bloque (qu'est ce que ce "stat=service unavailable" ??) bizarre en tout cas. N'y a til pas un logiciel moins complexe que sendmail pour juste envoyer des mails depuis php ?  :Sad: 

----------

## ultrabug

Regarde ton fichier /etc/mail/sendmail.cf

Pour comparatif, voici le mien :

http://ultrabug.dyndns.org/sendmail.cf

Esperons que cela puisse t'aider

----------

## NiQoZ

merci pour le fichier cf mais pour sendmail je croi qu'il ne faut pas editer ce fichier mais le fichier mc pouis le passer au preprocesseur m4 avec cette commande 

```
m4 /usr/share/sendmail-cf/m4/cf.m4 sendmail.mc > sendmail.cf
```

Voici mon fichier m4 que je vien d'editer en trouvant des infos ça et la sur le net est il bon ?

```

        divert(-1)

    dnl il faut que le générateur de macro sache où trouver les fichiers de configuration :

    include(`/usr/lib/sendmail-cf/m4/cf.m4')

    dnl comme identifiant (8:12) vous pouvez sans doute mettre ce que vous voulez :

    define(`confDEF_USER_ID',``8:12'')

    dnl mon pc s'appelle gros.tux, mettez le nom de votre machine

    VERSIONID(`niqostation.homelinux.org')

    niqostation localhost

    dnl vous utilisez linux oui ou non ?

    OSTYPE(`linux')

    dnl on n'utilise pas UUCP (c'est antédiluvien)

    undefine(`UUCP_RELAY')

    dnl quelqu'un connaît bitnet ?

    undefine(`BITNET_RELAY')

    dnl autant ajouter automatiquement le nom de domaine qui va bien (celui d'un de nos providers)

    FEATURE(always_add_domain)

    dnl on utilise un fichier d'alias

    FEATURE(use_cw_file)

    dnl ????

    FEATURE(nocanonify)

    dnl ????

    define(`confAUTO_REBUILD')

    dnl ????

    define(`confTO_QUEUEWARN', `')

    dnl on ne relaie que les hôtes ????

    FEATURE(relay_hosts_only)

    dnl on utilise un fichier d'alias

    define(`confCW_FILE', `-o /etc/mail/sendmail.cw')

    dnl ????

    define(`confCON_EXPENSIVE', `True')

    dnl ????

    define(SMTP_MAILER_FLAGS, e)

    dnl les accès smtp sont restreint par ce fichier

    dnl FEATURE(access_db, `hash -o /etc/mail/access.db')

    dnl les domaines génériques sont dans :

    GENERICS_DOMAIN_FILE(`/etc/mail/genericsdomain')

    dnl on va changer les adresses venant de chez nous par celle de notre provider

    FEATURE(redirect)

    dnl si y'a pas de nom de domaine c'est :

    MASQUERADE_AS(`wanadoo.fr')

    dnl tous les mails en provenance de gros.tux sont changés

    MASQUERADE_DOMAIN(`homelinux.org')

    dnl tous les mails on a dit !

    FEATURE(masquerade_entire_domain)

    dnl donc il faut changer l'enveloppe :

    FEATURE(masquerade_envelope)

    dnl on va utiliser procmail pour trier les mails des utilisateurs :

    FEATURE(`local_procmail',`/usr/bin/procmail')

    dnl on mail en local

    FEATURE(`accept_unresolvable_domains')

        MAILER(local)

    dnl en smtp (??)

    MAILER(smtp)

    dnl et via procmail

    MAILER(procmail)

    dnl notre serveur de mail relais est : smtp.free.fr

    define(RELAY_HOST, smtp:smtp.wanadoo.fr)

    define(SMART_HOST, smtp:smtp.wanadoo.fr)

    dnl il utilise TCP/IP ;)

    define(RELAY_MAILER, TCP)

    dnl  cela n'est utile que pour les portables qui ont des adresses parfois insolubles

```

----------

## NiQoZ

en fait il me dit tou ca je n'avait pas posté tout le log:

```

Apr 18 15:30:44 niqostation sendmail[2697]: j3IDUivJ002697: from=apache, size=161, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200504181330.j3IDUivJ002697@niqostation.homelinux.org>, relay=apache@localhost

Apr 18 15:30:44 niqostation sm-mta[2698]: j3IDUifo002698: tcpwrappers (localhost, 127.0.0.1) rejection

Apr 18 15:30:44 niqostation sendmail[2697]: j3IDUivJ002697: to=niqoz@wanadoo.fr, ctladdr=apache (81/81), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30161, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=5.0.0, stat=Service unavailable

```

je me demande ce que veut dire 

```

Apr 18 15:30:44 niqostation sm-mta[2698]: j3IDUifo002698: tcpwrappers (localhost, 127.0.0.1) rejection

```

???? durdur

----------

## ultrabug

Savoir si le sendmail.cf est bon, je peux pas t'aider désolé j'utilise postfix...

```
relay=apache@localhost
```

Cela signifie que pour atteindre to=niqoz@wanadoo.fr, il croit qu'il fait envoyer le mail a localhost, donc ta propre machine  :Confused: 

Tu devrais avoir un truc du genre (je pense) :

```
relay=mx.wanadoo.fr
```

----------

## ultrabug

Admettons que par pure folie tu mettes dans ton php.ini ceci :

```

[mail function]

; For Win32 only.

SMTP = smtp.wanadoo.fr

smtp_port = 25

; For Win32 only.

;sendmail_from = me@example.com

; For Unix only.  You may supply arguments as well (default: "sendmail -t -i").

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i

```

Voir SMTP = smtp.wanadoo.fr

----------

## NiQoZ

lol... :Laughing: 

c'est fait mais c'est toujours la même chose log disant que c'est rejetté. Je ne pense pas que ce soit du à php c'est à mon avis soit un probkeme de conf de sendmail soit un probleme de droits unix quelque part. Car une fois que le log à dit que c'est rejeté immédiatement  apres la commande mail() de php, un autre log apparait en disant qu'il ne peut pas sauver le rejet...

donc ca:

```

Apr 18 16:00:06 niqostation sendmail[8084]: j3IE01Yk008084: from=root, size=326, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200504181400.j3IE01Yk008084@niqostation.homelinux.org>, relay=root@localhost

Apr 18 16:00:06 niqostation sm-mta[8114]: j3IE06Qo008114: tcpwrappers (localhost, 127.0.0.1) rejection

Apr 18 16:00:06 niqostation sendmail[8084]: j3IE01Yk008084: to=root, ctladdr=root (0/0), delay=00:00:05, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30326, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=5.0.0, stat=Service unavailable

Apr 18 16:00:06 niqostation sendmail[8084]: j3IE01Yk008084: j3IE01Yl008084: DSN: Service unavailable

Apr 18 16:00:06 niqostation sendmail[8084]: j3IE01Yl008084: to=root, delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=31350, relay=[127.0.0.1], dsn=5.0.0, stat=Service unavailable

```

et 5 minutes apres ça :

```

Apr 18 16:00:06 niqostation sendmail[8084]: j3IE01Yl008084: Losing ./qfj3IE01Yl008084: savemail panic

Apr 18 16:00:06 niqostation sendmail[8084]: j3IE01Yl008084: SYSERR(root): savemail: cannot save rejected email anywhere

```

Etrange non (j'en est marre  :Sad:  )

----------

## ultrabug

AH oui mais tu triches la, faut envoyer a un user externe

```
to=root
```

Et tu redémarres sendmail / httpd a chaque modif ?

----------

## NiQoZ

Autant pour moi 

/etc/init.d/apache2 restart

/etc/init.d/sendmail restart

script php mail(niqoz@wanadoo.fr,..., ....,...)

```

pr 18 16:13:11 niqostation sendmail[8457]: j3IEDBnW008457: to=niqoz@wanadoo.fr, ctladdr=apache (81/81), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30161, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=5.0.0, stat=Service unavailable

```

Toujour pareil !!!

en fait les message de root se font automatiquement (je me suis trompé de ligne dans le post precedent) bizarre non?

----------

## ultrabug

Le relay= m'intéresse plz  :Smile: 

----------

## Piaf

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> Admettons que par pure folie tu mettes dans ton php.ini ceci :
> 
> ```
> 
> [mail function]
> ...

 

; For Win32 only.

Hum... je pense pas que ca serve à grand chose...  :Wink: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *Quote:*   

> Admettons que par pure folie

 

oui  :Wink: 

----------

## Piaf

Et en éliminant le php, c'est à dire en attaquant sendmail direct ca marche ?

----------

## NiQoZ

Si quelqu'un à un fichier sendmail.mc simple avec redirection du smtp (smtp.provider.com)  je suis prenneur...

Voici le mien :

```

divert(-1)

divert(0)dnl

include(`/usr/share/sendmail-cf/m4/cf.m4')dnl

VERSIONID(`$Id: sendmail-procmail.mc,v 1.2 2004/12/07 01:59:31 g2boojum Exp $')dnl

OSTYPE(linux)dnl

DOMAIN(generic)dnl

FEATURE(`smrsh',`/usr/sbin/smrsh')dnl

FEATURE(`local_lmtp',`/usr/sbin/mail.local')dnl

FEATURE(`local_procmail')dnl

undefine(`UUCP_RELAY')

undefine(`BITNET_RELAY')

FEATURE(nocanonify)

FEATURE(relay_hosts_only)

FEATURE(redirect)

MASQUERADE_AS(`wanadoo.fr')

MAILER(local)dnl

MAILER(smtp)dnl

MAILER(procmail)dnl

define(RELAY_HOST, smtp:smtp.wanadoo.fr)

define(SMART_HOST, smtp:smtp.wanadoo.fr)

dnl il utilise TCP/IP ;)

define(RELAY_MAILER, TCP)

```

Difficile de faire plus simple ... (peut être trop simple?)

----------

## NiQoZ

```

Et en éliminant le php, c'est à dire en attaquant sendmail direct ca marche ?

```

Je ne connait pas la commande sendmail piaf, donne la moi et je fait le test.

----------

## ultrabug

NiQoZ, genre :

```

$ mail toto@wanadoo.fr

Subject : coucou le test

Voila mon mail de test

CTRL+D

```

----------

## Piaf

 *NiQoZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne connait pas la commande sendmail piaf, donne la moi et je fait le test.

 

Je pense qu'un truc de ce genre la devrait fonctionner, non ? :

```
$ sendmail niqoz@wanadoo.fr

test

.

```

attention au "." pour signaler la fin du mail

[EDIT] grillé [/EDIT]

----------

## NiQoZ

sur ma gentoo j'ai mutt comme client mail

et celui ci me fait une erreur (une autre... qui n'a rien a voir avec mon probleme) il me dit lorsque j'envoi le mail:

Erreur en envoyant le message, fils terminé avec le code 127 

De plus le log ne bouge pas alors qu'avec la fonction mail de php il me disait des choses...

le programme 'mail' fait parti de quel package ?

car je peut tenter de l'installer car mon mutt à visiblement un probleme....

merci pour l'info piaf

----------

## NiQoZ

```

Je pense qu'un truc de ce genre la devrait fonctionner, non ? :

```

sendmail niqoz@wanadoo.fr

test

.

log

```

pr 18 16:56:09 niqostation sendmail[9343]: j3IEu4gh009343: to=root, delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=31029, relay=[127.0.0.1], dsn=5.0.0, stat=Service unavailable

Apr 18 16:56:09 niqostation sendmail[9343]: j3IEu4gh009343: j3IEu4gi009343: return to sender: Service unavailable

Apr 18 16:56:09 niqostation sendmail[9343]: j3IEu4gi009343: to=postmaster, delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=32053, relay=[127.0.0.1], dsn=5.0.0, stat=Service unavailable

```

----------

## NiQoZ

j'ai oublié une ligne oops

```

Apr 18 16:58:29 niqostation sendmail[9345]: j3IEwOXH009345: to=niqoz@wanadoo.fr, ctladdr=root (0/0), delay=00:00:05, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30008, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=5.0.0, stat=Service unavailable

Apr 18 16:58:29 niqostation sendmail[9345]: j3IEwOXH009345: j3IEwOXI009345: DSN: Service unavailable

Apr 18 16:58:29 niqostation sendmail[9345]: j3IEwOXI009345: to=root, delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=31032, relay=[127.0.0.1], dsn=5.0.0, stat=Service unavailable

Apr 18 16:58:29 niqostation sendmail[9345]: j3IEwOXI009345: j3IEwOXJ009345: return to sender: Service unavailable

Apr 18 16:58:29 niqostation sendmail[9345]: j3IEwOXJ009345: to=postmaster, delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=32056, relay=[127.0.0.1], dsn=5.0.0, stat=Service unavailable

```

----------

## Piaf

```
FEATURE(relay_hosts_only) 
```

je ne sais pas encore ce que ça fait, mais je pense que ça "pue" comme option... doit y avoir un fichier dans lequel les "hosts" autorisés à être relayés sont définis...

----------

## NiQoZ

```

FEATURE(relay_hosts_only)

```

Toujours pareil après avoir enlevé cette option. 

Mais je me disait qu'il existe peut etre un mta plus simple que sendmail pour envoyer des mails sous php ???

Parce que sendmail j'en est ma claque pour ce soir  :Shocked: 

A moins qu'un genie de service se pointe sur le forum avec la solution, sait on jamais...

----------

## Piaf

Tiens, en titillant google je suis tombé sur ça :

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?postid=1107200

... à  étudier de plus près.

----------

## NiQoZ

Piaf  qu'a tu dans ton fichier /etc/mail/access ???

----------

## NiQoZ

A l'adresse que tu m'a donnée

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?postid=1107200

ils parlent notament de /etc/mail/access mais sans donner la syntaxe exacte et je ne la trouve pas dans la doc de l'adresse donné  dans l'entete du fichier access...

Alors si quelqu'un connait la syntaxe exacte de ce fichier il est le bienvenu ??

----------

## Piaf

 *NiQoZ wrote:*   

> Piaf  qu'a tu dans ton fichier /etc/mail/access ???

 

erfff.... en fait je suis pas sur ma gentoo... elle est éteinte, à mille bornes de moi (sniff  :Crying or Very sad:  ) ...

... et j'ai pas sendmail sur ma knoppix...

Sur ce coup ci je peux pas te renseigner...

----------

## Piaf

Par acquis de conscience, j'ai vérifié sur une machine du boulot... et...

```
# Check the /usr/share/doc/sendmail/README.cf file for a description

# of the format of this file. (search for access_db in that file)

# The /usr/share/doc/sendmail/README.cf is part of the sendmail-doc

# package.

#

# by default we allow relaying from localhost...

localhost.localdomain           RELAY

localhost                       RELAY

127.0.0.1                       RELAY

```

----------

## Piaf

N'oublies pas de créer le ".db"  partir du fichier access après modification :

```
# makemap hash /etc/mail/access < /etc/mail/access 
```

----------

## NiQoZ

merci quand même piaf de toute facon j'ai trouve la syntaxe mais c'est toujours pareil : "service unavailable" 

dur dur 

Je doit trouver la solution car je veut faire un ptit site en php qui gerera la fonction mel, je l'ai deja fait sur debian et ca à été nickel car eux y ont un script pour sendmail sendmailconfig je croit et c'est parfait. Domage qu'il n'y est pas la même chose sur gentoo. C'est vrai que des scripts de config pour sendmail t'en trouve sur sourceforge mais bon.

----------

## NiQoZ

je vais essayer sur forum hardware demain.

Conaissez vous de bonne adresse de forum en francais ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NiQoZ

2 22 du matin enfin ça marche .

J'ai enlevé sendmail et remis ssmtp (le mta par defaut sur gentoo)  et apres une petite modif dans /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf (hostname=wanadoo.fr ??) ça envoi des mél depuis php ce que je voulait, néanmoin je reste sur ma faim et sendmail reste pour moi et sur gentoo un mistère ?

Merci à tous de m'avoir aider piaf et ultrabug notament.

----------

## ultrabug

Content que ca marche  :Smile: 

Mets un ptit (résolu) stp dans ton topic  :Wink:  Meme si ce n'est qu'a moitié...

----------

